# Anyone miss the old internet?



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I know that facebook is big and such, but i really miss the old internet. Geocities,newsgroups and stuff like that and the fact it seems nowadays the internet is too commercialized with media companies telling you their viewpoints and making fun of you for not using a real name, when back in the good old days. None of that mattered.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Most ISPs are dropping email service for new customers. They seem to think since most people are on social media, they no longer need email. But guess what? Social media requires a backup email address for every account.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I remember the good old days of Netscape Communicator, and phone modems. Internet was a novelty back then. But the innovation and increased capabilities have been kind of interesting too. But I hate social media, and what it has done to the younger generation. I know people who think how they appear on social media to define who they are, and they don't work at their true characters.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

It is the smartphones, these things make me puke, I can not use smartphone for surfing I feel nauseatic using it for a few minute. It is amazing how people feeling nothing for hours playing games and doing things with it. Computer is neutral, it is all about self-control, it is true if you using it for consecutive hours you will be like a half-dead person, but I do hate smartphones, never come to like it a bit.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Nostalgia for the good old days, eh?

An incurable disease, almost as deadly as social media itself. :devil:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Geocities... that brings back memories. My first web site was a Geocities site around 2000, listing my favourite pop/rock songs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2021)

progmatist said:


> Most ISPs are dropping email service for new customers. They seem to think since most people are on social media, they no longer need email. But guess what? Social media requires a backup email address for every account.


I don't think they assume you don't need email. Now it is more common to use an internet-based email service. I have yahoo mail and gmail accounts, and an apple iCloud email account that I don't use but which is automatically created when you enroll an apple device in their iCloud service. These have the advantage that you don't loose your email account and your email history when you switch internet service providers (as I have had to do numerous times due to relocation and other issues). I have left behind a long trail of ISP email accounts that I never logged into.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> Geocities... that brings back memories. My first web site was a Geocities site around 2000, listing my favourite pop/rock songs.


I bought a domain name back in the day, and linked it to a Geocities hosted site. Worked for me.



Baron Scarpia said:


> I don't think they assume you don't need email. Now it is more common to use an internet-based email service. I have yahoo mail and gmail accounts, and an apple iCloud email account that I don't use but which is automatically created when you enroll an apple device in their iCloud service. These have the advantage that you don't loose your email account and your email history when you switch internet service providers (as I have had to do numerous times due to relocation and other issues). I have left behind a long trail of ISP email accounts that I never logged into.


When the local cable company is the only "broadband" game in town, I don't foresee switching anytime soon.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Whatever happened to dial-up? God, that was great!


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm glad that this kind of forum still exists! A couple of similar platforms were closed, because the operators were convinced that most of the communication will migrate to "social media" anyway. But in my opinion there is still the demand for such forums!

As for smartphones: I still try not to be too dependent on them. Often my smartphone is not even turned on (like now). Of course you can save quite some time with it, but it can also be a waste of time! Also I still don't like surfing on the small screens - I only do that if I need some information en route. Otherwise, I prefer surfing on a normal sized PC screen.

Does someone remember the IRC chat services?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I remember the world before the Internet. On balance, it was better, IMO.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't do social media as it is too confusing. Here at least everything is categorized and there are topic threads. Social media seems like an out-of-control interface that i cannot get a handle on. I tried one site and just don't go back, it was eating up time worse than here.

Now there is something to be said for the good old days of books and pay phones. Somehow we managed to survive without all this fancy electronic stuff.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

SanAntone said:


> I remember the world before the Internet. On balance, it was better, IMO.


I am rather happy with computer all along, it was from 2008 everything changed, nor am I as happy as before 2008, especially in china: all those real-estate and infrastructure crazes and pollutions and smogs. To say exactly, I really feel miserable compared to the times before 2008. Something was seriously wrong since then. Do not laugh, anyone with a brain will not go jogging in any one of chinese cities.


----------



## RollOvaMozart (Dec 15, 2021)

As the Beatles once said 'It's all too much ...'


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, it's a heavily censored sewer now - one that oddly (or perhaps not so oddly) doesn't censor filth.


----------



## RollOvaMozart (Dec 15, 2021)

I guess we get what we want ... but I wonder who the we are as one of we ain't me


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

SixFootScowl said:


> I can't do social media as it is too confusing. Here at least everything is categorized and there are topic threads. Social media seems like an out-of-control interface that i cannot get a handle on. I tried one site and just don't go back, it was eating up time worse than here.


As a tech expert, I've always REFUSED to be on social media. I could see something like Cambridge Analytica happening long before it actually happened. And when Zuckerberg claimed C.A. was misusing Facebook, he was shading the truth as damage control. C.A. was using Facebook exactly as designed.



amfortas said:


> Whatever happened to dial-up? God, that was great!


Yes, I miss waiting 15 or 20 minutes for an MP3 to download.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yet the worst is still to come, the 5g, 6g will be a hell for people who really miss the 90s: full of emf radiation, spywares, privacy leaks, lowbrow entertainments, costly telephoning, waste of electricity...Puke.



> Yes, I miss waiting 15 or 20 minutes for an MP3 to download.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Ariasexta said:


> Yet the worst is still to come, the 5g, 6g will be a hell for people who really miss the 90s: full of emf radiation, spywares, privacy leaks, lowbrow entertainments, costly telephoning, waste of electricity...Puke.


Not to mention here in the States, the wireless carriers will milk us for even more money for 5G than the cable companies already do. We already have the slowest, most expensive, and least well distributed so call "broadband" in the industrialized world.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

It was way more honest a nd ppl were way better...


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

progmatist said:


> Not to mention here in the States, the wireless carriers will milk us for even more money for 5G than the cable companies already do. We already have the slowest, most expensive, and least well distributed so call "broadband" in the industrialized world.


If I were king I'd decree that broadband must be slow(ish). 56k is probably cruel and unusual, but the 1 gb/ps speeds are too much, because they enable the valueless, inhuman, soulless social media platforms that have become popular - not to mention the surveillance state.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

progmatist said:


> Not to mention here in the States, the wireless carriers will milk us for even more money for 5G than the cable companies already do. We already have the slowest, most expensive, and least well distributed so call "broadband" in the industrialized world.


chinese web-speed is the worst, 5g is a scam, asking for 200 times more base stations than 4g for Huawei solution which claims to be one of the best so far, many of them need to be stationed very close to dwellings, each station emits strong radiowaves at the millimetre wavelength, that kind of wave is almost certainly extremely harmful to health. I got blackened eyes in the morning for using 4g smartphone for surfing just 5 minute before sleep, not using a computer. 5G is hugely energy-consuming, does not worth the speed and the capacity it provides. It just tries to enforce a new market of _*centralized energy economy powered by nuclear powerplants and harmful energy sources including Tokamak/fission powerplants*_.

It is like a new version of GMO/Genetically modified organism products, a pure financial strategy to burn the money up, surplus capitals must be spent in someway or the other in order to ensure the bubble does not burst and evaporize the sizure of the natural resources. Let me tell you, GMO are here because we are valued below the currency, our labors are estimated not worthy of their sustenance of the capital flow. 5g, 6g are the same stuff to subject people to a money flow that consumes our lives and labors which are deemed worthless. What they really want is what we leave behind us for the high energy garbages: the natural environment, and the natural seeds they hide from us.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

bz3 said:


> If I were king I'd decree that broadband must be slow(ish). 56k is probably cruel and unusual, but the 1 gb/ps speeds are too much, because they enable the valueless, inhuman, soulless social media platforms that have become popular - not to mention the surveillance state.


It is how the scam works, hightech combined with high energy to produce a dense garbage information flow that helps the capitals to circulate between worthless ideas and talentless people. This is the later stage of capitalism, switching from people controlling the money to money controlling the people： surplus money to control surplus people and a post-modern subhuman economic culture will emerge.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> I remember the world before the Internet. On balance, it was better, IMO.


I, too, remember what the world before the Internet was like, and on balance I grudgingly agree.

There are some really incredible, wonderful things, like the Berliner Philharmoniker Digital Concert Hall!

But then there are horrible, awful things, things correlated with the deaths of millions.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Remember, before the first calculators, going to the library. Meeting your mischievous friends, meeting your first wife maybe. Finding out about the world from books by gifted writers and educated editors! Borrowing the old LPs, and learning to return them and the books to avoid late charges (building good habits of responsibility). Walking, exercise, all the actual people-watching (of all ages, in their natural environment).
It’s all gone now. Folks today don’t realize how important it all was.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Well the world was a pretty poor place from 39-45. Like all technology, the Internet can be used for good or ill, and trying to judge whether "the world" was a better place before or after is fruitless.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The past is a different country, they do things differently there! (L.P. Hartley)


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Forster said:


> Well the world was a pretty poor place from 39-45. Like all technology, the Internet can be used for good or ill, and trying to judge whether "the world" was a better place before or after is fruitless.


The comparison is made between the life and living conditions of a rich nobleman back in history vs a poor person on govmint assistance today. Who has/had a better time of it? Food, lifespan, entertainment, transportation, medical care, educational opportunities, central heating and cooling.. Neither person had to work, but they both were under unhealthy stress.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Luchesi said:


> Remember, before the first calculators, going to the library. Meeting your mischievous friends, meeting your first wife maybe. Finding out about the world from books by gifted writers and educated editors! Borrowing the old LPs, and learning to return them and the books to avoid late charges (building good habits of responsibility). Walking, exercise, all the actual people-watching (of all ages, in their natural environment).
> It's all gone now. Folks today don't realize how important it all was.


More so for me, what a joke: my town had a library since 1990 untill 2005, now the old site of the library is turned into a large hair saloon. Where is the library? Gone!! My memory about that library: in 1990, I went there with my neighbour girl who was like 7 years older than me, she had a friend lived near by there and she was one of the best looking girl I have ever seen.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> More so for me, what a joke: my town had a library since 1990 untill 2005, now the old site of the library is turned into a large hair saloon. Where is the library? Gone!! My memory about that library: in 1990, I went there with my neighbour girl who was like 7 years older than me, she had a friend lived near by there and she was one of the best looking girl I have ever seen.


I've often seen that people who were in libraries were nicer people, educated self-motivated and self-actualized. It was a good place to find a life partner. ..Now there's online dating. I only hear of the success stories. 'Seems a superficial alternative, but I don't know enough about it. Do we want to be guided by shallow appearances? Do we want others to be guided mostly by our picture and predictable verbiage (too prolix and discursive)?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Luchesi said:


> I've often seen that people who were in libraries were nicer people, educated self-motivated and self-actualized. It was a good place to find a life partner. ..Now there's online dating. I only hear of the success stories. 'Seems a superficial alternative, but I don't know enough about it. Do we want to be guided by shallow appearances? Do we want others to be guided mostly by our picture and predictable verbiage (too prolix and discursive)?


Since Patrick Modiano received his Nobel prize, it is clear that many people feel some irresistable pull from the last century, he is the writer who is called as the artist of memory.



> On retrouve dans Pour que tu ne perdes pas dans le quartier cet art de la mémoire si cher à Modiano, et qui fait ressurgir avec élégance des destins insaisissables dans un Paris hanté par l'occupation.


--Introduction to the Book "Pour que tu ne perdes pas dans le quartier".

A great writer about such feelings: people who walk pass our lives in younger times, in front of old library, cafe, bookstores, and the scents of old appartments. Maybe, we have lost something we could not well understand yet. It is possible nostalgia is not only a dissatisfaction with the present times, but also some secret regrets from the past too.



> At every page, I said to myself: if we could relive something we'd already experienced, in the same time, the same place, and the same circumstances, but live it much better than the first time, without the mistakes, hitches, and idle moments, it would be like making a clean copy of a heavily revised manuscript ...


--"Sleep of Memory" by Patrick Modiano

It is a subtle and powerful feeling, nostalgia, a great spiritual drama of our age, it reveals a lot about our own time and inspires the future too.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Luchesi said:


> The comparison is made between the life and living conditions of a rich nobleman back in history vs a poor person on govmint assistance today. Who has/had a better time of it? Food, lifespan, entertainment, transportation, medical care, educational opportunities, central heating and cooling.. Neither person had to work, but they both were under unhealthy stress.


If you like....

I thought the question was just about before or after the Internet.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I wrote and submitted all of my school essays by visiting the library (rode there and back on my bicycle) and taking notes from huge tomes (reference books that could not be checked out). Then typed (manual typewriter) the essay with carbon paper so I had a copy of it also. One mistake on the page and ... yup ... you started that page all over again. 

Also walked to school and home every day ... about 2 miles but not uphill in the snow either way ... but when it rained, we still walked both ways, sometimes after dark. Did not get a car until my last semester of high school. 

Started college ... again no internet yet ... lengthy library researching all the time for term papers and such. 

I use the internet as a tool only ... I'm not a gamer, and although I do socialize somewhat on FB, it's not the kind of thing I will spend hours and hours on. I have a wonderful life outside of the internet - I do have an android smartphone, but again not for gaming or social stuff ... only as a mobile calendar and making and receiving phone calls or texting. 

I think the internet is a useful item ... could I live without it? Sure ... it's not a crutch that I must have, but rather a tool that I can use to help me maintain my professional music career. 

Kh


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

One thing I miss on the old internet was music sites like IUMA, and when MP3.com was primarily independent artists. These sites would pay artists for every download. Of course like the rest of the 90s internet, it was a completely unsustainable business model.



Luchesi said:


> Remember, before the first calculators, going to the library. Meeting your mischievous friends, meeting your first wife maybe. Finding out about the world from books by gifted writers and educated editors! Borrowing the old LPs, and learning to return them and the books to avoid late charges (building good habits of responsibility). Walking, exercise, all the actual people-watching (of all ages, in their natural environment).
> It's all gone now. Folks today don't realize how important it all was.


I remember checking out vinyl records from the library. They all had stickers on them reading, "Remember: autos act as ovens," with clip art of a warped record. I'm guessing that was unique to the Phoenix area, with our extreme heat. I also remember the first calculators costing hundreds of dollars. My brother's first calculator had LEDs instead of an LCD display. It ate batteries like termites eat wood.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> Since Patrick Modiano received his Nobel prize, it is clear that many people feel some irresistable pull from the last century, he is the writer who is called as the artist of memory.
> 
> --Introduction to the Book "Pour que tu ne perdes pas dans le quartier".
> 
> ...


Yes, one generation sees one backdrop of nostalgia and then the following generation sees a very different picture.

I suspect that when VR becomes available to many people and they start exploring virtual reality, this world will be newly available and the whole philosophy will explode.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Forster said:


> If you like....
> 
> I thought the question was just about before or after the Internet.


Yes, you're right. 
We add three quintillion bytes of information every day to the online storage sites. I'm forgetting where I read that that amount of data has a significant and measurable weight. Weird.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Luchesi said:


> Yes, one generation sees one backdrop of nostalgia and then the following generation sees a very different picture.
> 
> I suspect that when VR becomes available to many people and they start exploring virtual reality, this world will be newly available and the whole philosophy will explode.


Romantic futurism and mystic nostalgia, VR and martian emigration would be a part of that romantic futurism, and our past would become like a mystic beauty, but who knows if two directions are available for exploration, both would find nothing and regrets. To know the present is the only way to retain the past and command the future.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> Romantic futurism and mystic nostalgia, VR and martian emigration would be a part of that romantic futurism, and our past would become like a mystic beauty, but who knows if two directions are available for exploration, both would find nothing and regrets. To know the present is the only way to retain the past and command the future.


Yes romantic and idealistic. They're both supposed to be a way to help mankind to survive.

Living in VR does less damage to the planet's balances.

Mars might be somewhat of a refuge if things go terribly wrong on Earth.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I remember when I would google my name and every hit on the first page was actually about me. Now I google my name and can't find myself. 

I remember when I put a picture of my dad on a geocities page and showed it to him. He was so happy to be on the internet, like a kid who'd been given candy. 

I remember the first time I found a Kierkegaard discussion group and I was like, "Wow, people share my interests!"

And I remember Napster. 

Back then no one knew how to make money on the internet yet and it was a better place. A big sandbox we could all play in. 

But I can't be against Facebook. It was nice to get back in touch with everyone from high school and college who'd lived to that point. 

The internet is far less fun for me now, but it seems to have made the world a somewhat better and far better-informed place. In the past people were often ignorant because they couldn't not be ignorant. We can romanticize libraries all we want, but not everyone had the time to go to one, or even lived within reach of a good one. Today almost no one in the free world is ignorant of anything except by choice. Those of us with enough money to consume things like classical music or whatever have much better options. 

What I miss more than anything is being young. There was so much of my life I hadn't wasted yet!


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

science said:


> I remember when I would google my name and every hit on the first page was actually about me. Now I google my name and can't find myself.
> 
> I remember when I put a picture of my dad on a geocities page and showed it to him. He was so happy to be on the internet, like a kid who'd been given candy.
> 
> ...


I remember it being a big effing deal when one's site was listed on Yahoo...back when Yahoo was an index, not a search engine.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Please stay on topic.

A number of pseudo-religious (and off topic) posts have been removed.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I remember both pre-WWW, and when most were on dial-up, software developers sold point releases. When I bought WordPerfect, it was version 5.1. My first version of Windows was 3.1. A former co-worker refused to buy a .0 release. He'd only buy .1 and later, when most of the initial bugs were worked out. 

Now that most are on broadband, software is regularly updated via the interwebs. A far cry from having to buy every update, even at upgrade pricing. I remember having to actually buy Windows 95 Service Pack 1, and the Windows 98SE update from the original 98.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone miss sexadecimals (or the HAL-9000)?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The internet has become the domain of the masses, and thus the collective IQ has plummeted.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> The internet has become the domain of the masses, and thus the collective IQ has plummeted.


I guess IQs can drop, but it's what the collective majority gives their time and attention to. And they (we) actually know that we shouldn't be distracted so often by the shows everywhere and the noisy screens. We feel somewhat guilty..(?)

I wonder what were Einstein's distractions while at work, during his time period.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I never long for days gone by (Mars Bars the length of your arm, etc) and certainly don't yearn for the tech of the past. It's in the past for a reason. I use today's modern tech selectively for what I want to do. The modern internet may be made up of lots of crud but you can cherrypick what you need and filter out the rubbish easily and what you have left I personally find very useful. If you hanker for the days of IRC and dial-up then knock yerself out but the world has moved on and I'm happy to leave all that tosh far behind. I use social media, a very up to date mobile phone and every electronic device I can to make life easier. Meanwhile on TC people are smashing up power-looms, using leeches and mercury to treat syphilis and burning witches. God, I miss those good old days.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Merl said:


> Meanwhile on TC people are smashing up power-looms, using leeches and mercury to treat syphilis and burning witches. God, I miss those good old days.


And now, the COMFY CHAIR!!!!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> And now, the COMFY CHAIR!!!!


Are you comfy? On the interweb I read that for every day you eat meat weekly, you die that many years sooner. For example, 2 meat days a week is 2 years off your life. 7 meat days is 7 years off your life...

The problem with the Internet is you never know what you can really believe.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> The problem with the Internet is you never know what you can really believe.


Here's a good rule-of-thumb:

NONE OF IT


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> Here's a good rule-of-thumb:
> 
> NONE OF IT


Er...but...er...that means...I think I've just fallen down a rabbit hole


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Luchesi said:


> Are you comfy? On the interweb I read that for every day you eat meat weekly, you die that many years sooner. For example, 2 meat days a week is 2 years off your life. 7 meat days is 7 years off your life...
> 
> The problem with the Internet is you never know what you can really believe.


I must have died in 1988. Maybe this is all a dream. Maybe, if I think hard enough this thread will disappear...... No, its still here. Perhaps it doesn't apply to all meat by-products. I need to consult Wikipedia about this or maybe an expert on TC. We have thousands of them! I think I need to go to work. I'm getting the 7:15 stagecoach. Just hope there's no highwaymen again today. 🤠


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I think maybe I yearn for the days when people yearned for the days when...

Nowadays, it's all about the future. Difficult to be nostalgic for that.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Since the Internet has become a big part of my life I've noticed that posters online can see me quite differently than people in the real world. They just have the words that I post and they make many assumptions in the vacuum. It seems that in the real world I come across as a 'good' guy but online I come across as a 'bad' guy. 

There are bad guys in here and there are good guys in here. And we're probably wrong about many of them, with so little to go on. Across the globe this is likely making an impact.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not too involved in social media. I think young people are too caught up in this stuff. They can't even take a walk in the park without being glued to their phones. Forget about about the beautiful blue sky, big trees, wildlife, and sunshine shimmering off the lake. They are too busy texting away on their little screens. I mainly use the internet for music forums, and to read news and all kinds of stuff on Wikipedia and other sites. And only indoors.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

yea, I remember the good old days when you could just rip into some idiot and nobody cared. It was called "flaming" and it happened all the time. Back in the day, you would have needed a fireproof mousepad and a flame retardant jumpsuit just to try and talk about operas around here

but today, all the really good bullies have long since been banned 😟


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

Local friends get visibly upset when they ask to go on my Facebook and I say no then block them. I prefer to keep Facebook and Twitter for friends in other cities and countries, politics, events, product news and, of course, spicy dank memes. They can speak to me in real life.
Social media in its current guide isn't good for maintaining or building friendships but it may just keep one ticking over at the barest level of contact.
It was all other research people when I first went on the Internet.
I miss email lists, long complex threads on Usenet, less so IRC. FB and TW are much more ephemeral communication media than Usenet so not suited to discussion.
Most all all I miss free speech.
I'm sorry for the hurt I've caused in my small part in making Internet widely available.


----------



## PearlM (9 mo ago)

Luchesi said:


> Are you comfy? On the interweb I read that for every day you eat meat weekly, you die that many years sooner. For example, 2 meat days a week is 2 years off your life. 7 meat days is 7 years off your life...
> 
> The problem with the Internet is you never know what you can really believe.




Well if its on FaceBook. it must be true! . 
Just kidding! 

Over the years , I have become very internet savvy , and I can tell what's click bait , or fake news , I never respond to any rubbish stuff . I only have the internet as a study aid or if on Facebook I only have family and friends , people I actually know and met, no-one else. So I don't have many members, but small is beautiful . 
I am not one to gather thousands of followers . 

👵


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

PearlM said:


> Well if its on FaceBook. it must be true! .
> Just kidding!
> 
> Over the years , I have become very internet savvy , and I can tell what's click bait , or fake news , I never respond to any rubbish stuff . I only have the internet as a study aid or if on Facebook I only have family and friends , people I actually know and met, no-one else. So I don't have many members, but small is beautiful .
> ...


I've cut down on meat. I used to eat probably 6 to 7 days with meat a week, so I'm hoping to get back maybe 2 or 3 of those years.


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

FrankE said:


> Local friends get visibly upset when they ask to go on my Facebook and I say no then block them. I prefer to keep Facebook and Twitter for friends in other cities and countries, politics, events, product news and, of course, spicy dank memes. They can speak to me in real life.
> Social media in its current guide isn't good for maintaining or building friendships but it may just keep one ticking over at the barest level of contact.
> It was all other research people when I first went on the Internet.
> I miss email lists, long complex threads on Usenet, less so IRC. FB and TW are much more ephemeral communication media than Usenet so not suited to discussion.
> ...


I miss the serious (or hilarious) threads of well-crafted posts on the literary and music email lists I haunted way back. Reddit is the most engaging substitute I've come across. I enjoy the enthusiasm of the young posters to r/classicalmusic


----------



## Zolomon (2 mo ago)

I just feel things are taken too seriously now. You can not say anything without someone being offended and demanding an apology. Most websites were personal and fun and now they are very professional and commercialized.

___
https://apix-drive.com/en/integracia-marketplejsy


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

TC is about as social as I am ever going to get. Twitter Facebook Reddit and the rest? Nope, not me.

I remember using my portable Tandy 102 40k wide lcd screen computer with a separate acoustic coupler at a 300 baud modem. Later 80s I think. I even had windows 3.0 on a 386 that had no supporting software, I had to upgrade to windows 3.1. Then I got MS Word 2.0. It was much better than the Word Perfect 5 that ran on my prior 8088 machine. The idea of netscape was a stretch in the beginning, a number of co workers signed up for AOL. I looked at it and then decided on Netcom, which allowed for BBS servers & it could all coexist in a single shell.

I don't miss the old internet.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

@ Floeddie - Believe it or not, I started with Windows 2.0. (We got it at work). I had WordPerfect 5 on a Tandy 1000. The only thing I really miss of the old internet is the lack of popups and the lack of tracking. I told someone once, "When the masses hit the internet, the internet will be ruined."


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

haydnguy said:


> @ Floeddie - Believe it or not, I started with Windows 2.0. (We got it at work). I had WordPerfect 5 on a Tandy 1000. The only thing I really miss of the old internet is the lack of popups and the lack of tracking. I told someone once, "When the masses hit the internet, the internet will be ruined."





haydnguy said:


> @ Floeddie - Believe it or not, I started with Windows 2.0. (We got it at work). I had WordPerfect 5 on a Tandy 1000. The only thing I really miss of the old internet is the lack of popups and the lack of tracking. I told someone once, "When the masses hit the internet, the internet will be ruined."


I had an Altair 8800. No internet. lol


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Pertinent to this thread... from reading around the web recently I came across some blogs where people who grew up with the internet were engaged in a mass rewriting history. To make it appear that those who grew up pre-internet were confused about how bad their lives were and wrong about post-internet childhoods. According to one young theorist we knew so little pre-internet that we lived in semi-ignorance of things we can now just 'google'...

Well maybe I did spend my time in the library reading about silent cinema, only to gain a rather rudimentary knowledge, but at least I didn't live in the age where 'all' knowledge is at my fingertips and write something like: 'the Vietnam war was the worst of the 19th century..' Or 'So Paganini is dead?' as YouTube comments. Actual comment too.

Have you ever been to TikTok? Yes, moi non plus, but the videos make it to YouTube and there are people who poke fun at how they troll Tik Tok asking questions like: 'Was Julius Caesar a tyrant?' To peculiar people who appear to be lounging in their bedrooms like some eastern oracle answering chat 'questions'. Yet who also seem to have practically no working knowledge of anything at all.
The insular stupidity of TikTok has become a 'thing' which even researchers of cultural development find to be of great interest.

Either as a mirror of real-life culture or a reflection (and then reflecting back) of it, the online world celebrating diversity has collapsed into pockets of ignorance. _Let a hundred social media platforms bloom; let a hundred subcultures contend_ (DJ Deng Xiaoping ft anti-Confucius). Do we all really know more? Or do most people still know: a lot about a little/a little about a lot and default to paraphrasing Wikipedia in the heat of an argument?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

"All knowledge is at your fingertips" but it is not vetted for accuracy. And people seem to have lost their BS filters.


----------

